# 5N of Fritz Schomburg



## NEslipper (Mar 6, 2021)

Can’t take credit for getting these to bloom, the 2N was purchased in spike and the 3N was purchased in bloom. I did manage to get 4 flowers out of the 2N and one additional flower out of the 3N. Both are from Orchids Limited and the 2N cross is from their current listing of Orchid Zone breeding, exact cross unknown, purchased in November. The 3N is ‘Tesoro Morado’ x ‘Rob’s Choice’, purchased in December. Now comes the challenge of getting them to grow and bloom again!
First bloom on the 2N

second bloom on the 3N
3rd bloom on the 2N and second on the 3N
fourth and second


----------



## terryros (Mar 6, 2021)

That‘s how they look. The greater influence of the besseae ‘Rob’s Choice’ increases the redness and probably reduces the size. The standard diploid shows more of the kovachii in the color and size. Good job with both plants.


----------



## abax (Mar 6, 2021)

The 3N is spectacular. Very nice form and the smaller size is actually more attractive to me.


----------



## monocotman (Mar 7, 2021)

Both are excellent!
David


----------



## grubea (Mar 7, 2021)

Wow. Very nice!


----------



## PhragNewbie021 (Mar 7, 2021)

You make it seem easy!


----------



## NEslipper (Mar 7, 2021)

Thanks, I was really fortunate to get two beautiful, healthy plants from OL! This is my second attempt at phrags, after a disastrous first attempt a few years ago. So far so good, I’m seeing tons of new root growth and new starts (fingers crossed)!


----------



## abax (Mar 7, 2021)

Phrags. are certainly a learning/tweaking experience, but you have excellent plants to grow on.


----------



## NYEric (Mar 8, 2021)

Yes, good genetics. Yay besseae hybrids!


----------



## Tom-DE (Mar 8, 2021)

I was wondering what the heck 5N was...was I that outdated? LOL!

Nice flowers anyway. OL is expensive but they do have a good breeding program....


----------



## southernbelle (Mar 9, 2021)

Angela, I agree. I do not find kovachii influenced flowers attractive to the degree they look like kovachii. In its pure form, kovachii is stunning because of its size, but I find the 3N much nicer of the two. Wasnt this one, one of the best (and priciest) of OL’s fairly recent Fritz Schomberg’s? If so, it shows.


----------



## abax (Mar 9, 2021)

Howdy VA neighbor. we definitely agree on the kovachii species...too big and clumsy looking and the dorsal is often
rather ugly. The crosses are often spectacular.


----------

